

Ask HN: Anyone been in the T-shirt business? - questtt

Hey fellow hackers, have any of you been in the t-shirt business.(selling niche t-shirt online).
if so can you talk a little bit about 1) making deals with the screen printing company 2) how big were your margins(profit).
Marketing/Delivery is not a problem I have, I got that down.<p>thanks in advance.
======
noonespecial
Start with www.cafepress.com to produce your ideas and see what grabs people.
Make no money, just float ideas as quick as you can.

End with <http://www.295guys.com> producing the popular shirts in bulk and try
to make $5 - $10 per sale.

You will be fast. Very fast. Target the seasonal, local, and current events
markets that traditional players aren't nimble enough to touch.

Its hard work to be sure but its fun and there is money in it if you run
tight.

------
slig
See this thread: "Ask HN: I want to start a clothing company."
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1750073>

